# Fix my Step-In Bindings



## DanOrion (Jun 8, 2004)

This doesn't answer your question, but: Can you use your step-in boots with strap bindings? If so, consider putting together some "fraken bindings" with parts got cheap or generously donated by friends. For example, I have an old pair of Burton Mission Doom bindings with a cracked base plate that I'd let go for a case of beer or whatever.


----------



## psu96 (May 9, 2006)

I can use my boots with strap bindings...a case of holiday cheer ... Not sure how that would work out, dont believe it's worth driving out there but I will be in Frisco this tuesday????


----------



## DanOrion (Jun 8, 2004)

Prolly be round Denver through the Holidays, not planning any trips up to Ark Valley or Summit in the short term...this may change dependent on snow conditions. hmmm maybe a Monarch mission round the new year. I'll let you know if I plan to be in your 'hood.


----------



## psu96 (May 9, 2006)

thanks, Dan.
Anyone else have any ideas on how to fix the step-in issue?


----------



## brendodendo (Jul 18, 2004)

Ask your buddies for bindings. Take as many old pairs as you can get. Go to rental shops on-mountain and in the city and ask for broken bindings. Straps, buckles, base plates, etc can be salvaged and used on your "frankenbinding set up" (single bindings in the same size, make sure you get a left and right in a size..marked on bottom ..ie Large...Who cares about color at this point) You need a dremel tool to make modifications look nice, but a drill and some ingenuity work well to. I prefer Burton, as all the parts work together with mild modifications. 

As for boots. If your set will work, modify them to work better. If not find some a a gear exchange or buy cheap at Gart??? Sports. I, myself, would not rock cheap boots, but i like my feet, so i ride 32 team 2's.

If you get some parts and need some buckles, etc...pmme and I see wha I can find in my garadge or at the tune shop.

BP


----------



## jbarker (Aug 27, 2006)

WD40? Can't hurt 8)


----------

